# GT: Dallas (14-10) at New Jersey (12-12)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dallas (14-10) at New Jersey (12-12)*
# Game info: 7:30 pm EST Fri Dec 19, 2008
# TV: KTXA, YES​


> Jason Kidd did his best to help turn around the New Jersey Nets during his many seasons with the franchise.
> 
> One of the most successful players in club history returns to New Jersey on Friday night for the first time to face his former team as a member of the surging Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008121917


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

beat-down...

rumble young man rumble


yet another reason that trade was **** from the beginning


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't care enough to watch the game, but Devin taking 25 shots?!?!?!?!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hate Avery even more now.


----------

